# Kitten help!



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi! I need some advice on how to handle my new Maine Coon kitten. Milo is 10weeks old. He's a great little kitty. He loves to jump and play. Play hide and go seek etc. My problem is, sometimes he attacks our hands or arms. He grips onto them and tries to (and succeeds!) to bite us! Some have told me to use a spray bottle or sharp noise to get him to stop. I have been putting him in "time out" when he does this. I think he may do it when he's getting tired but I'm not always sure. Does anyone have any other suggestions? Or reasons why he's does this? Otherwise, everthing he does is great!

Thanks!! Marianne


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi, Congrats on your new baby kitten. One thing that concerns me is, you say Milo is 10 weeks ? A pedigree kitten should'nt be sold until it is at least 13 weeks. They are supposed to get their vaccinations at 9 & 12 weeks and be wormed too.
Anyway, what Milo is doing is normal kitten behaviour. You could try making a high pitched "ouch" noise, which will stop Milo wwith what he's doing, then remove your hands. The water advice is a good deterent too. Quite often, when you get to know your kitten, you can tell when he is about to grip harder and bite, so stop the play just before hand. *


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi, I don't have much cat experience only my current kitten but my arms, hands and feet look like I have fought with a rose bush and lost!
Tiff started gently nibbling our hands when she was tiny and we stupidly didn't tell her off cause it was 'soooo sweet'  
Now it hurts, she does it when she wants attention if we ignore her in bed is a favourite to get our feet. She like to curl her paws round our wrists to get a grip then bite my hand she loves the skin between my thumb and index finger she gets a right good grip on that bit. 
She isn't trying to hurt us as I am sure she really could if she wanted to its just scratches mainly and the odd tooth mark. Kittens will be kittens and I'm pretty sure this is normal behaviour although best discouraged if possible. I am sure there will be an army of people able and willing to advise on how to curb this.


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks! I was thinking this was normal behaviour but you never know! I don't remember Sassy (my 2yr old ragdoll) doing it but I probably didn't want to remember the scars! Milo did come home with us earlier than planned. The breeder had a mastectomy and was to begin radiation then Chemo. She also has ten! adopted children. So.... needless to say she gave up the kittens early. But I understand pedigree's stay with mom until around the three weeks.
Right now he's allowed to run around our bedroom and bath. We have two 1year old golden retrievers who are both quite large. I'm looking forward to when he gets big enough to have the run of the house. Right now I'm afraid he'll get hurt. Sassy had the run of the house at around 3 months or so. Is there a good age to do that or is it up to each household situations? It sounds like a silly question but we didn't have the two goldens when Sassy was a kitten.


----------



## potatoes (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm lucky, my Norwegian is really scared to hurt any human it seems...I'm amazed at how well behaved he is, to be honest. He'll refuse to play with your bare hand, in fact the only way to make him play is to use a toy or ball, rope etc. He's bigger though at 22 weeks. Good luck with your Maine Coon..


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

A definate oouch really works for me with Dee. She hates the thoughts that she hurt you and you have to show them the boundaries. Like I tell my OH if she doesn't know she can't do it you can't tell her off.

x


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Marianne and welcome to the forum. As others have said, and you probably know, this kind of normal kitten behaviour can be controlled by lettnig him know that the fun has stopped for you - yell OUCH at him and withdraw your attention as soon as he does this. Probably, as Selks said earlier, you will begin to feel when his play becomes a little over enthusiastic and withdraw just before he actually hurts you. He will then learn to moderate his play when dealing with your hands. Has he got a scratch post? Maybe he needs something to really challenge his strength - try using one of those flying toys on a stick for him to leap and catch. 

As for your question about when to let him have the run of the house, it is probably best for you to decide based on the behaviour/personalities of your other pets. See how they get on first whilst you are in the same room and take it gradulally from there. If he is comfortable now, then try allowing him another room and so on. 

Thanks for explaining how you acquired him - each kitten reaches its "Forever" home in its own way - the usual way is not always the best for all parties and in your own particular case, I think you have done a kindness to both Milo and the breeder. Wishing you well.


----------



## goatguru (Sep 24, 2008)

As many have already said - this is natural behaviour. However, that does not mean that you automatically want to encourage or allow this behaviour to continue. It could be said that it is a dog's natural behaviour to cock up a leg and urinate on your furniture but we simply would not allow it. There is a time and a place for the expression of most behaviours.

When it happens, firmly but kindly move the kitten NOT your hand. Moving your hand would be like joining the kitten's game. Train your kitten to use a scratching post, and encourage play involving toys. Praise good, gentle play - remember positive reinforcement works a lot better than punishment after the fact.

Having said that - remember the queen would firmly swat a misbehaving kitten, so although it's not necessarily 'PC' - a tap on the nose with a single finger is not out of the question for more serious acts of aggression.


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for all your good advice. Milo is quite spoiled with a lot of toys! I have the fishing rods with different fluffy feathers, and fishies. Tunnels to run through and little play mice to swat. He does use his scratching post. He doesn't listen to the sharp noise sound(s) that I've used. I have been trying to turn his attention to a toy instead of my arm. It works sometimes but not always. I think he gets like this when he overstimulated or getting tired. I need to read him faster so I can prevent his attacks. Otherwise he's a sweetheart! I laugh out loud at his antics. My next challenge is to have him and Sassy (2yr old Ragdoll) be around each other more. Sassy as expected, hisses and growls at him but doesn't show any aggression towards him. They have come nose to nose several times and have been fine. 
What do you all think of a spray bottle to prevent his attacks? I've used it when Sassy wants to walk on my kitchen counters with success. I'll definitely check out the book:Caring for Kitten EBook!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> What do you all think of a spray bottle to prevent his attacks?


* It's fine, My vet told me to use water spray on the cats when they do something you don't want them too. 
I know other people use it on here too*


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll give it a try! My luck he'll like the water! He likes to go into the shower when it's wet. 
Your Norwegian Forest Cats are beautiful! I've never seen on in person. If we have a cat show in my town, I hope to be able to see one.


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

It does take several tries! He usually comes back at me sideways! So far what works best is to put him in "time out". I leave the room for awhile. But I'm going to try the spray bottle too.


----------

